# Aquaero - Aquasuite - Windows 7 - P55 - Probleme



## Readytotack (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, habe gerade den neuen Rechner fertig. 

Habe allerdings noch Probleme mit dem Aquaero. Das wird nicht richtig installiert und deshalb nicht von der Aquasuit erkannt. Das ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem mit dem P55er Chipsatz. Habe deshalb auch ein Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager. Das Forum bei Aqua Computer handelt das nur mal kurz ab. Hierbei wird das Aquaero unter den P55 Chipsätzen wohl nicht richtig erkannt, bzw voll installiert. 

Als ich den USB-Anschluss des Aquaero einmal in nen neuen USB-Anschluss am MB steckte, hat es gefunzt, aber bei jedem Neustart vom Rechner das selbe Problem. Kennt wer von den Aquaero-Pros da nen Tip, wie ich das doch noch so machen kann, dass ich das Aquaero auch unter der Aquasuite nutzen kann?

Zur besseren Orientierung: 

Asus Maximus III Formula (P55)
i7 860
Windows 7 Ulitmate 64-bit


----------



## M4tthi4s (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich schließe mich hier mal mit an, habe das gleiche Problem:
Das Aquaero funktioniert einwandfrei, Lüfter werden geregelt,
jedoch zeigt die Software es nicht an.

Manchmal wird es dann doch erkannt, kommt aber nur etwa bei jedem 30. Systemstart vor. 

Bei mir werkelt ein i5-750 auf 'nem Asus P7P55D-Pro, ebenfalls Windows 7 x64.


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2009)

Führt die Software mal im Windows Vista Kompatibiltätsmodus aus! Das könnte helfen.


----------



## Readytotack (12. Dezember 2009)

Nein klappt nicht, das Problem ist ja nicht, dass die Aquasuite aufgemacht wird, sondern das Erkennen der Aquaero. Die Aquasuite macht ganz normal auf, aber dann wird eben das Aquaero nicht mehr gefunden. In der Systemsteuerung/Gerätemanager ist bei der auch ein Ausrufezeichen. Normale Treiber sind aktuell und von AC gibt es da ja keine.


----------



## Xylezz (12. Dezember 2009)

Dann solltest du das Problem eher bei Asus suchen  Schreib denen mal ne Mail mitm Sachverhalt..kann die Aquaero ja nichts dafür wenn der Chipsatztreiber scheinbar Probleme mit ihr hat

MfG Xy


----------



## M4tthi4s (14. Dezember 2009)

> In der Systemsteuerung/Gerätemanager ist bei der auch ein Ausrufezeichen.


 
Jawohl, ich hab die Lösung gefunden! 
Ich habe einfach mal das unbekannte USB-Gerät im Gerätemanager deinstalliert (also das mit dem Ausrufezeichen).
Anschließend den PC neu gestartet... und nun wird das Aquaero wieder ganz normal von der Aquasuite erkannt.

Probier doch mal, ob sich das Problem bei dir auch auf die gleiche Art und Weise beheben lässt.


----------



## Storchy (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die selbe Konfiguration und ne Weile im ASUS Forum gelesen.
Es scheint Probleme mit den USB Schnittstellen zu geben. Nachdem ich mir eine PCI Schnittstellen Karte (VIA Chipsatz) mit internem Anschluss gekauft habe sind die Probleme weg.


----------



## Readytotack (16. Dezember 2009)

M4tthi4s: hat bei mir jetzt auch so geklappt. 

Komisch, hatte das schon mal gemacht und da hat es nicht geklappt, jetzt hat es aber schon 3 Neustarts überlebt.

EDIT: den 4. Neustart leider nicht =(


----------



## Devil Dante (25. August 2010)

Hab nun auch genau dieses Problem, kann da vielleicht jemand nen Tipp geben???


----------



## Norbert23 (26. August 2010)

hi

ich habe auch das Problem mit meinem DFI-Board. Das Aquaero wird oft beim Start nicht
erkannt. Dann weise ich dem "unbekannten USB-Gerät" im Geräte-Manager einfach manuell
einen Treiber zu. Wichtig: nicht Windows installieren lassen. Ich brauche dann auch keinen
Neustart. Es liegt nicht an den Boards. Hatte ne Weile den Poweradjust am laufen, und der ist immer erkannt worden.

gruß


----------



## Devil Dante (26. August 2010)

Bei mir ist es zwar ein ASUS Board aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass es am Board liegt... Wäre echt super wenn da jemand nen Tipp parat hätte


----------



## M4tthi4s (26. August 2010)

Also bei mir ist es inzwischen immernoch so, dass bei einigen PC-Starts das Aquaero nicht erkannt wird.
In dem Fall hilft bei mir immer, wenn ich im Gerätemanager die Fehlerbehebung per rechten Mausklick
für das laut Windows unbekannte Gerät (Ausrufezeichen) durchführe.


----------



## derstef (16. Februar 2011)

falls es jemanden interessiert - der p67 chipsatz hat dasselbe problem 
man muss nach jedem neustart das spiel mit dem gerätemanager machen (deaktivieren-aktivieren)
werd mir wohl auch eine extra schnittstellenkarte kaufen müssen ...

EDIT: kennt jemand eine schnittstellenkarte mit internen usb-anschlüssen? finde leider nur welche mit externen


----------



## Malkolm (16. Februar 2011)

Für kleines Geld:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Controller - USB - Diverse 4+1-Port USB 2.0 PCI

Markenware mit USB 3.0:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Controller - USB - MSI Star-USB3


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. Februar 2011)

Ich denk eher, dass es ein windoof7 problem ist, ich hab das selbe problem, jedoch mit ner usb3.0 festplatte anstatt dem aquaero, mal wird sie erkannt, mal nicht


----------



## derstef (16. Februar 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Für kleines Geld:
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Controller - USB - Diverse 4+1-Port USB 2.0 PCI
> 
> Markenware mit USB 3.0:
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Controller - USB - MSI Star-USB3




danke, aber ich meinte welche mit INTERNEN anschlüssen ... die sind echt schwer zu finden


----------



## Malkolm (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das schon gelesen 

Die geposteten Controller haben jeweils einen internen Anschluss. Musst nur mal alle Details ansehen


----------



## derstef (16. Februar 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon gelesen
> 
> Die geposteten Controller haben jeweils einen internen Anschluss. Musst nur mal alle Details ansehen



Ich meine einen internen mit Pfostenstecker - nicht dem der zB an Mäusen und Tastaturen ist.


----------



## Malkolm (16. Februar 2011)

Dann hilft für gewöhnlich der Griff zu Adapter und Lötkolben


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. Februar 2011)

derstef schrieb:


> Ich meine einen internen mit Pfostenstecker - nicht dem der zB an Mäusen und Tastaturen ist.



hat die msi karte doch


----------



## derstef (16. Februar 2011)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> hat die msi karte doch



Ohje, ich brauch wohl ne stärkere Brille  Danke fürs mit der Nase drauf stossen


----------



## McClaine (17. Februar 2011)

wie schon erkannt ist das definitiv ein problem nur mit Asus Boards.
hab mir so nen Pci Adapter von Conrad für ca 25eur gekauft, haut auch ungefähr 99 von 100 neustarts hin, aber dann geht auf einmal das Gadget net mehr, Front Led's aus, Sensoren spinnen und weitere so Späßchen, nur weil die USB Verbindung spinnt...
sowas ist schon schwach mM nach, aber hab mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden


----------



## derstef (17. Februar 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> wie schon erkannt ist das definitiv ein problem nur mit Asus Boards.....



meins ist ein gigabyte board ...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Februar 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> ...aber dann geht auf einmal das Gadget net mehr, Front Led's aus, Sensoren spinnen und weitere so Späßchen, nur weil die USB Verbindung spinnt...



Gibt es eine fehlermeldung beim post screen? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## McClaine (17. Februar 2011)

@ derstef
das wäre mir neu. War viel im Asus Board unterwegs und allgemein, da war nur die Rede von Asus Boards. Eigentlich alle Modele+Chipsätze. Aber kann gut sein! Das nächste mal spare ich mir das "nur" ^^.

@ VVeisserRabe
ne garnichts. Ohne den PCI Adapter hatte ich das gleiche wie viele hier: Gerät wird nicht richtig erkannt im Geräte manager oder net installiert. Sporadisch, mal hatte er es, mal net.
Seit ich das Teil drin habe 
5 PORT USB 2.0 PCI KARTE im Conrad Online Shop
gehts 99/100 mal gut. Schalte dann rechner ein, die Prbleme wie beschrieben. Aber keine Fehlermeldung im Windows oder Aquaero. Im Aquareo sagen dann halt alle Sensoren 5° oder irgendwas total unrealistisches. Wenn ich dann in der Aquasuite "auf Werkseinstellungen" zurück gehe, ist alles wieder normal... 

ist mM nach immer noch ein USB Fehler, hier werden eindeutig falsche Daten von der Hardware und Software ausgetauscht. Kann auch sein das mein Aquaero einfach hin ist, aber da so viele Probleme mit Asus Boards damit haben, gehe ich davon aus, das ich auch so ein glücklicher bin...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Februar 2011)

hast das bios auf dem aktuellsten stand?


----------



## derstef (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe inzwischen eine Entdeckung gemacht die ich mir nicht so recht erkären kann.
Wenn ich den SLI-Modus auf meinem P67 Board deaktivere und den Rechner neu starte wird der Aquaero jedes mal erkannt - ok ich habs bisher erst 6x ausprobiert - aber anscheinend hat das was miteinander zu tun.
Vll. läuft was beim Umverteilen der Lanes schief (16x -> 2x 8x)?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

USB hängt aber nicht an PCI-E.
Hast du mal nach der IRQ-Verteilung geguckt? Ggf. verträgt das Ding einfach kein sharing und eine Grafikkarte weniger entschärft die Situation (aber ein anderer USB-Port vielleicht auch schon).


----------



## deSede (21. Februar 2011)

Hatte dieses Problem auch.
Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Neuestes Bios

Das Aquaero wurde nie erkannt. (Ausrufezeichen im GeräteManager)
Hab mir nun ne PCIe Karte mit einem internen USB Anschluss gekauft.

Seither keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## derstef (21. Februar 2011)

Ich werd erstmal alles so lassen wie es ist - der Aquaero merkt sich seine Einstellungen ja glücklicherweise 
Mal sehen ob es eine Besserung gibt wenn der Refresh der P67 Boards verfügbar ist - lt. Gigabyte werden die ja über die Händler ausgetauscht.


----------



## eXtremeWarhead (12. November 2011)

war aber von vornherein klar, dass ansich nichts verändert wird mit rev b3 bei den p67...

aber wie es scheint hat man bei aquacomputer eh kein interesse das bekannte problem zu fixen


----------



## bobtune (14. November 2011)

ich weiss von meinem Asus z68 V Pro, dass ein USB 3.0 Controller ausfällt, wenn ich an den PCIe lanes rumstelle. das liegt nicht am Aquaero.


----------



## Shoggy (27. März 2012)

Ich weiß, dass das Topic etwas angestaubt ist, aber hier passt es am besten 

Das Problem mit der schlechten Erkennung ist jetzt gelöst. Weitere Informationen zur Ursache und ein OS-Update gibt es hier.


----------



## DeathMetal (27. März 2012)

Habs schon im Luxx gesagt und sage es hier gern nochmal: läuft 1A! Klasse, dass AC das noch geknackt hat bei einem Gerät, dass EOL ist.


----------

